# [OT] Euer liebstens PC Abend Getränk

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr Abends so trinkt!?

Hier meine Liste:

1. Bier

2. Tee (am liebsten Hanftee..der schmeckt einfach gut)

3. Kaffee

Gruß

MattezLast edited by SkaaliaN on Wed Jan 25, 2006 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Bier!!!!!!

Kaffee hasse ich zur Zeit, ist meiner Meinung nach irgendwie nur noch ein reines Dopingmittel um überarbeitete Leute wach zu halten!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 76062563

Wasser

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

Wasser.  :Wink: 

Hab schon alles andere probiert, aber normales Wasser ist einfach das beste.

ChrisM

----------

## derFrank

Leckeres Wasser...

 Tee trinke ich tagsüber schon genug und Bier ist mir dann doch eher was fürs WE  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Mengenmässig definitiv (Mineral-)Wasser, dann irgendwo weit abgeschlagen Cola. Eventuell im Winter einmal ein Tee.

Bier trinke ich eher in Gesellschaft als vorm Computer.

----------

## ro

ganz verschieden ...

wenn ich programmiere und ich hab genügend zeit (ganz selten) dann bier...

wenn ich programmiere und ich hab zu wenig zeit kaffee,red bull, cola und viiiiel prickelndes mineralwasser.

----------

## bladus

Mineralwasser mit Geschmack  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Normalerweise trinke ich Apfelsaft-Schorle..

Aber am WE darf es ruhig mal ein schöner, leckerer Rotwein sein  :Smile: 

----------

## chrib

Normalerweise Grüntee (Sencha bevorzugt), ab und an darf es auch ein leckerer Whisky sein, Belvenie Double Wood, Oban, Talisker, Lagavulin oder ein Ardbeg.

----------

## shiosai

Ich trinke auch meistens grünen Tee (gun powder) . Ansonsten Wasser oder Kaffee.

Manchmal genieße ich auch ein Glas trockenen Wermuth inkl Oliven   :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

Immer noch Mate.

Und ja, solch einen Thread gabs schon mal.

----------

## misterjack

1-2 Bier, ansonsten Wasser oder Cola. Ab und zu auch mal Milch  :Wink: 

Naja in Gesellschafft wirds meist bedeutend mehr Bier  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Naja in Gesellschafft wirds meist bedeutend mehr Bier 

 

Aber klar doch...  :Wink: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

@Scup: Mach doch nen Poll drauß  :Wink: 

Ich bin auch für Wasser. Alkohol und Arbeit passt nicht so recht zusammen.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## energyman76b

Wasser.

Manchmal Tüten-Cappucino, aber normalerweise Wasser - mit ordentlich Kohlensäure.

Hatte genug Alk in meinem Leben. Brauch das außerhalb Geburtstagen, Weihnachten und Sylvester nicht mehr.

----------

## zworK

Mineralwasser++

Ansonsten mal gelegentlich ein Bier.

----------

## chrib

Also diese Umfrageoptionen sind m. E. blöd gewählt. Da fehlt definitiv ein 'mal mit mal ohne'. *mopper*

----------

## SinoTech

Je nachdem wonach mir gerade ist: Bier, Kafee oder literweise (Leitungs-)wasser  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## NightDragon

Also am liebsten Trinke ich diesen Eiskaffee aus der Packung... jamm...

----------

## Louisdor

Wasser, stilles muss es aber sein!  :Wink: 

Oder auch mal als Fenchel- oder Kamillentee.

No Alc!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Wasser, stilles muss es aber sein! 
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

wieso denn kein lautes?? ='P  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## 76062563

 :Rolling Eyes:  *ouch*

nicht lustig

----------

## Louisdor

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Wasser, stilles muss es aber sein! 
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX! 
> ...

 Ich brauche abends eben meine Ruhe!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## cng

nespresso ist wohl klar  :Wink: 

----------

## Fibbs

Kommt ganz drauf an, was man am Rechner tut....

Konzentriert arbeiten: Kaffee, Espresso, Wasser (meistens in Kombination)

Rumdaddeln (Updaten, Platte aufräumen oder so): gern mal ein oder zwei Bierchen.

Unproduktives Herumlungern (IRC-rumgeidle): zwei und mehr Bierchen, ein Fläschchen Wein oder ein paar Gläser Cuba Libre... bis man ein /kick erhält, weil man nur noch Müll labert  :Smile: 

Fibbs

----------

## cng

für richtige geniesser hier noch ein tip von mir

http://www.vomfass.org/

aber achtung. wenn du in einen solchen laden gehst,

solltest du die öv nehmen  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *cng wrote:*   

> für richtige geniesser hier noch ein tip von mir
> 
> http://www.vomfass.org/
> 
> aber achtung. wenn du in einen solchen laden gehst,
> ...

 

Nett, die haben sogar einen Laden in Siegburg. Muss ich mal irgendwann ansteuern.  :Smile: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Entweder

Bier (momentan meistens dunkles Bier)

oder

Kaffe (traditioneller deutscher Filterkaffe)

----------

## dakjo

Kaffee, Wasser, Bier, Wein, Cola, Malz je nachdem was da ist und ich zu tun hab. 

Ok, die Stimmung kommt auchnoch dazu.

----------

## sohalt

meistens nichts... wenn ich was zu trinken habe, lenkt es mich ab

----------

## Arudil

<- Seit Monaten erfolgreicher Mineralwassertrinker. (aber bitte mit Kohlensäure, an dem andren Zeug verschluck ich mich immer  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Lenz

Mein Lieblingsgetränk vorm PC ist - zur Zeit - schwarzer Tee mit Rohrzucker und Orangensaft. Von Kaffee hab ich derzeit genug (d.h. der Pott am Morgen genügt).

Alkohol? Mein Motto:

Während man trinkt wird man nicht root, während man root ist, trinkt man nicht.  :Wink: 

Ein ausreichend kompliziertes Passwort schützt mich vor Dummheiten. *g*

----------

## chrib

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alkohol? Mein Motto:
> 
> Während man trinkt wird man nicht root, während man root ist, trinkt man nicht. 

 

Genau, man wird nicht root wenn man trinkt, sondern nutzt sudo.  :Smile: 

----------

## neonknight

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Immer noch Mate.

 

Oh, ein Geniesser mit Stil  :Smile: 

Ich trinke hauptsächlich Tee. Maté, Chai mit Gewürzen, Marokkanischen Grüntee (mit Pfefferminzaroma), Earl Grey, und selbstverständlich Rooibos (meine Favoriten: Rooibos Vanille und Rooibos mit Kakao - vor allem zweiterer ist einfach nur geil)

----------

## cng

@neonknight - was zum teufel trinkst du da!

könntest du mir mal erklähren was Maté, Chai und Rooibos ist?

auso äs schwiizergetränk ischs uf aui fäu nid   :Laughing: 

----------

## chrib

 *cng wrote:*   

> @neonknight - was zum teufel trinkst du da!
> 
> könntest du mir mal erklähren was Maté, Chai und Rooibos ist?
> 
> 

 

Guckst Du hier:

Mate (bisschen runterscrollen)

Chai und

Rooibos

----------

## cng

 :Very Happy: 

das ist auch nicht schlecht, aber bitte nicht hinterm compi 

FASSBIND Vieille Prune

----------

## dertobi123

 *neonknight wrote:*   

> (meine Favoriten: Rooibos Vanille und Rooibos mit Kakao - vor allem zweiterer ist einfach nur geil)

 

Rooibos mit Kakao? Also, aromatisiert?

----------

## neonknight

Nein, mit Stückchen von echten Kakao-Bohnen. Allerdings muss er dann relativ lange ziehen, damit die wirklich intensiven Geschmack abgeben. Meine Mischung heisst "Rooibos Kilkenny Love"  :Smile: 

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Zitronentee (ja genau, dieses räudige Granulat)

----------

## 76062563

Bröseltee *gg* hab ich schon lang nicht mehr getrunken... Gleich mal auf den Einkaufszettel schreiben...

----------

## deejay

Cappuccino und Wasser ...

Ab und zu auch mal nen Kaffee,

oder nen Tee ...

----------

## mondauge

Ich trink am liebsten schwarzen oder grünen Tee (penibel zubereitet, mit gefiltertem Wasser und so  :Smile:  ) oder auch Leitungswasser.

An heißen Tagen im Sommer trink ich aber auch gerne mal ein Bier.

----------

## momonster

Am liebten Wasser aus der Leitung, ist super hier bei mir und blubbern im  trinken mag ich sowieso nicht.

Dann Kaffee, Früchtetee ...

im Augenblich eher heiße Zitrone (wg. verdammter Viren die bei mir zu Besuch sind)

cu

mo

----------

## Thargor

Ich trink hauptsächlich Wasser (mal still, mal laut)

zum daddeln oder des Nachts um 4 (oder beides) auch mal Cola

Alk am Pc eigentlich garnicht (liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich garnicht darf   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Ich trink hauptsächlich Wasser (mal still, mal laut)
> 
> zum daddeln oder des Nachts um 4 (oder beides) auch mal Cola
> 
> Alk am Pc eigentlich garnicht (liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich garnicht darf   )

 

...ich trink leider immer am PC ein Bier..sollte ich mir mal abgewöhnen....wobei ich meistens die Probs erst gelöst bekomme wenn ich 3-4 Bier getrunken hab *g*.....naja....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrsteven

Spätestens wenn man beim root-Passwort immer ein paar Tasten danebenliegt, sollte man allerdings sofort aufhören...  :Smile: 

----------

## chrism

Ich versuche gerade die ganze "Trendy" - Reihe von "PLUS" durch zuprobieren. Bin gerade bei Apfel-Waldbeeren-Schorle.   :Very Happy: 

Als naechstes mach ich "Aldi" durch.

----------

## Lenz

 *yellowhippy wrote:*   

> Ich versuche gerade die ganze "Trendy" - Reihe von "PLUS" durch zuprobieren.

 

Trendy Eistee?  :Wink: 

----------

## chrism

Mein Eistee spricht auch nicht mit mir.  :Sad: 

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass Eistee nicht schlecht ist.

Chris

----------

## SkaaliaN

welcher geschmack???  :Smile: 

----------

## Ampheus

Selbstverständlich Pfirsich.

Ausserdem trink ich abends nach der Arbeit gerne mal ein Bier am PC. Nachmittags dann eher Eistee(Trendy)  :Razz: 

----------

## kswtch

Tagsüber: Cola/Apfel-Schorle

Abends: Bier (Es sei denn es gibt viel zu programmieren, dann das gleiche wie Tagsüber)

----------

## industrie13

Tee-Olé trink ich am liebsten: schmeckt einerseits gut, geht gut runter und ist nicht zu aufdringlich   :Laughing: 

----------

## mrsteven

Mein Problem mit Eistee ist, dass ich das Zeug eimerweise trinken kann und immer noch Durst habe...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## deejay

Cola darf es auch schonmal sein

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich bin über die abstimmung echt ein wenig überrascht..hätte darauf getippt das mehr user bier trinken..nicht das ich denke das linux-user alkis sind..aber ich trink mir schon jeden abend mein bierchen...am we halt auch mal was mehr...kommt aber vielleicht auch daher das ich abends net viel zu tun habe  :Wink: 

----------

## Perfect_P

ganz klar Bier, am besten Becks

----------

## toskala

jasmin tee

----------

## Roller

Tee, Kaffe, Saftschorle, MezzoMix, Bier, Wein, Whiskey.... je nach Lust und Laune. Und je nach dem was ich tue.

----------

## Erdie

Ich trink gern ein Ramazotti oder manchmal auch ein Wein.

----------

## toskala

ein hydration system für den arbeitsplatz wäre noch ne idee...

----------

## Blackdream

entweder caffe/tee oder wasser

----------

## furanku

Meine Antwort, ohne den ganzen Thread bis jetzt gelesen zu haben (nur überflogen): Alkohol als Kulturdroge verdient doch schon einer näheren Aufschüsselung, oder? Der Penny-Dopplekorn ist schon was anderes als ein guter Wein und das ist wiederum was anderes als ein Bier um den Durst zu löschen.

"Don't drink and root" wurde hier ja schon mehrfach erwähnt, aber beim Aufräumen des Home-Verzeichisses mal in der mp3 Sammelung zu stöbern und nach einer Flasche Wein sentimantal die persönlichen Highlights der letzten 10 Jahre als Playlist zu programmieren ist IMHO ein Ausdruck unseres "neuen" digitalen Zeitalters, und hat durchaus etwas von Kultur --- früher hat man dann eben vor dem Plattenspieler gesessen. Gerade bei uns Gentooern sind doch Computer ein bisschen mehr als Arbeitsgeräte, ein kelines bisschen wie Haustiere, die, wenn sie mal krank sind auch Pflege brauchen und auf die wir insgeheim ein bisschen stolz sind wenn es ihnen gut geht, warum sie dann aus unserem sonstigen Leben (und ich habe durchaus ein Leben ohne Computer  :Wink:  ) heraushalten? 

Frank (nach 1 1/2 Flaschen Wein Level 42 hörend, gleich kommt Bach!  :Wink:  )

----------

## toskala

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Frank (nach 1 1/2 Flaschen Wein Level 42 hörend, gleich kommt Bach!  )

 

ich muss gestehen, deine skills in foren zu posten sogar promillekompatibel sind  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich muss gestehen, deine skills in foren zu posten sogar promillekompatibel sind 

 

Dieser Satz kein "dass"  :Wink:  . Aber dafür habe ich auch heute einen üblen Kater (Scheiss Bach!) , den ich gerade versuche in Alkohl zu ersäufen.

Wo soll das bloß alles enden ...  :Rolling Eyes:   Montag muß ich wieder nüchtern sein, Prüfungsbesitzer mit Fahne gibt Ärger!

Aua aua,

Frank

PS.: Hamburg? Heute abend schon was vor?   :Laughing: 

----------

## toskala

hehe, uups, ja ich bin so in den urlaubsvorbereitungen da hab ich das "dass" unterschlagen. ja, ich hab tatsächlich was vor: koffer packen und mich erfreuen, dass ich montag den letzten tag in .de verweile  :Wink:  leider hat der liebe gott vor den urlaub den schweiss gesetzt, so dass ich nun meiner vertretung alles mögliche dokumentieren muss. aber wenn ich ausm urlaub wieder da bin, dann bin ich ja immernoch hamburger  :Smile: 

edit: was wirste denn geprüft?

----------

## furanku

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  ja, ich hab tatsächlich was vor: koffer packen und mich erfreuen, dass ich montag den letzten tag in .de verweile 
> 
> 

 

Ja, da wünsch ich doch ganz herzlich "Viel  Spaß und gute Erholung!"

 *toskala wrote:*   

> dann bin ich ja immernoch hamburger 

 

Dann müssen wir das bei Gelegenheit unbedingt nachholen!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> edit: was wirste denn geprüft?

 

Ich selber garnichts: Als Doktorand muß man bloß öfters bei den Prüfungen daneben sitzen und darf kein Wort  (fast, auch wenn man schreien möchte: "Sag daß Scheiß-Wort, sag endlich "Symmetrietransformation", los , sag es!!!!")   sagen. Im Augenblick haben wir eine wahre Flut von "Theoretischer Mechanik" Prüfungen. L = T - V usw. ...

----------

## toskala

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann müssen wir das bei Gelegenheit unbedingt nachholen!
> 
> 

 

sehr wohl  :Smile: 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich selber garnichts: Als Doktorand muß man bloß öfters bei den Prüfungen daneben sitzen und darf kein Wort  (fast, auch wenn man schreien möchte: "Sag daß Scheiß-Wort, sag endlich "Symmetrietransformation", los , sag es!!!!")   sagen. Im Augenblick haben wir eine wahre Flut von "Theoretischer Mechanik" Prüfungen. L = T - V usw. ...

 

hihihi, doktorand sein scheint eine wahre folter zu sein, ich kann also die gründe für eine flucht in den alkohol erkennen  :Smile: .

----------

## furanku

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   
> 
> Dann müssen wir das bei Gelegenheit unbedingt nachholen!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Meld Dich bitte via PM wenn Du wieder da bist! Mal ein bis vier gepflegte Bierchen können bestimt nicht schaden, insbesondere wo es am Fachbereich Physik in Hamburg mittlerweile Pläne gibt den Erstsemstern eine Live Linux CD in die Hand zu drücken (mit LaTeX, gnuplot und evtl. Mupad Lizenz oder eingerichten Softserver-Zugang zum Uni RRZ) Kümmert sich bloß keiner drum!

 *furanku wrote:*   

> hihihi, doktorand sein scheint eine wahre folter zu sein, ich kann also die gründe für eine flucht in den alkohol erkennen .

 

Das meiste habe ich erst verstanden, nachdem ich die Prüfungen abgelegt habe. Ist irgendwie ein doofes System: Da soll man in 30 Minuten zeigen daß man den Stoff von zwei Jahren verstanden hat, und das auch noch so daß es dem Prof. gefällt. Mir tun die Prüflinge immer leid, aber es ist sehr interessant zu sehen wie sich Menchen unter Streß verändern. Vom Heulen bis zum nicht mehr aufhören können zu kalauern, alles schon gesehen  :Wink: Last edited by furanku on Sat Mar 04, 2006 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

weiaweia, ich dachte das arbeiten mit meinen soziologen sei erheiternd  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

 *toskala wrote:*   

> weiaweia, ich dachte das arbeiten mit meinen soziologen sei erheiternd 

 

Jedes Fach wird IMHO, wenn man es genügend ersthaft betreibt, zur Belastung die man nur mit genügend Sarkasmus und Humor erträgt. Als theoretischer Physiker geh mal in eine normale Kneipe: Ich kann das "Das war immer mein schlechtestes Fach und ich war froh als ich es abwählen konnte!"  oder "Los, erklär mal wie ein schwarzes Loch 'geht'!" nicht mehr hören.  :Wink: 

Aber sieh zu, daß Du in Deinen Urlaub kommst!

Wir trinken hinterher mal ein Bier zusammen!

----------

## toskala

so! mein letzter post in diesem thread für heute, hmm, vllt. auch 2 wochen  :Very Happy:  ich werde schon aus dir extrahieren wie ein schwarzes loch funktioniert *muhahaha*  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

 *toskala wrote:*   

> so! mein letzter post in diesem thread für heute, hmm, 

 

Nun hau enlich ab!  :Wink:  "Mein letzter post" ... jajajaja das kennen wir schon und wie war das noch mit dem Gentoo-Haustier?

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vllt. auch 2 wochen  ich werde schon aus dir extrahieren wie ein schwarzes loch funktioniert *muhahaha* 

  Ich bin Festkörper Theoretiker, also über daß, was Computer der übernächsten Generation betrifft (Spintronics, ....) sollte ich was interessantes sagen können, schwaze Löchere sind nicht so mein Arbeitgebiet. (Aber ich kann Dich bei interesse gerne weitervermitteln  :Wink:  )

----------

## bbox

Mal mit, mal ohne Alk. Je nach Aufgabe und Verfassung.

Besoffen geht es zwar einfacher, die Reparaturen am nächsten Tag sind aber immer nervig!  :Embarassed: 

Darum nur Tee bei wichtigen Sachen am PC. 

Spielen & Chatten geht aber auch beschiggert (bis zum Kick...   :Razz:  )

----------

## Mr.Big

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Immer noch Mate.
> 
> Und ja, solch einen Thread gabs schon mal.

 

Ja Mate , lechtz lecker Zeugs ,erst mich anfüttern und dann hier im "Matefreiem Sachsenland" einfach so trocken sitzenlassen.

Habe fast 2 Jahre gebraucht um wieder von den Zeug runterzukommen! 

 :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Gruß,

Mr.Big

----------

## elsni

"comet orange" vom Penny

leitungswasser mit und ohne multivitamin-tablette

instant-kaffee ohne coffein dafür mit viel milch

ich bin halt ein gourmet  :Wink: 

Eigentlich mag ich am liebsten Rooibusch Karamel mit Milch, aber ich bin meist zu faul mir welchen zu machen.

----------

## Sourcecode

Am Liebsten Cappucino, danach Eistee, und am WE wenn keine Party losgeht gern mal n Bier  :Smile:  (hängt aber davon ab was ich mit meiner Kiste noch machen muss, Programmieren oder Howtos Schreiben o.ä macht sich nicht gut mit Alk im Blut  :Smile: 

----------

## return13

Abends Wasser... schließlich bin ich ja vorm PC um was produktives zu leisten, oder ums mir wenigstens einzureden...  :Wink: 

Aber eigentlich generell nur Wasser||Kaffee - nur sehr selten mal was süßes wie cola oder eistee...

Die Diskussion hat mich mal im internet bisschen suchen lassen, da es ja recht viele unter uns gibt die Cola, Kaffee, Cappucino oder schwarzen Tee trinken... vielleicht intressierts ja...

----------

## ugus

viel chinesicher grüne Tee..

----------

## calisti

normalerweise alkoholfrei

Wasser, Tee (Grüner, Schwarzer derzeit Darjeeling, Roibush, Roibush/Zitronengras, Honeybush)

Bier trink ich selten, am meisten bei privaten Lanparties um den Skill von allen anzugleichen  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

wasser oder multivitamin Saft, je nachdem was gerade näher liegt   :Razz: 

----------

